# Tweeting With the Taliban



## Marauder06 (May 14, 2011)

http://technolog.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2011/05/13/6637574-follow-the-taliban-now-on-twitter

Enjoy 



> Turns out, the Taliban's Twitter is the ultimate troll account.
> Within 24 hours of a news report informing the world that the al-Qaida-linked militants had joined the microblogging service, followers went from less than 900 to almost 4,000 with obvious non-believers shooting less-than-supportive tweets to its @alemarahweb Twitter address:
> 
> *@mittcleaver*: @alemarahweb Now be honest guys, isn't tweeting more fun than blowing yourself up and murdering a lot of innocent people?
> ...


----------



## Chopstick (May 14, 2011)

LMFAO....awesome.


----------



## TLDR20 (May 14, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## Mac_NZ (May 14, 2011)

So God_Damn_Batman has a competitor now.
http://twitter.com/#!/God_Damn_Batman


----------



## QC (May 15, 2011)

This looks like it's got legs. I'm reopening my account.


----------



## JBS (May 18, 2011)

Hahaha, how'd I miss this?


----------



## Headshot (May 18, 2011)

FOR THE WIN!!!!!


----------

